# Considering the SVS PC12-NSD



## hsd1770 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi folks,

I'm currently in the last phases of building my home theatre and would like some thoughts on the PC12-NSD. My room is 8x17x20 and my usage is likely about 70% movies/games and about 30% music.

I've pieced together the system thus far based on a lot of research and some cost savings. 

Reciever Marantz SR5003

Inifinty Primus P362 and PC350 LRC

So any thought on the PC12-NSD and the rest of my setup in that room. I'll admit the cylinder is aesthetically pleasing and part of the reason for the interest. Well that and the rep SVS seems to have on the various forums and reviews.

Auditioning anything around here is near impossible unless i want to make a 3 or 4 hr trip, which I don't. I'm not really into threatening the structural integrity of my house...just something with a good kick when necessary.

Scott


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome,Scott. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hello Scott, Welcome aboard!

Your room is fairly large and you would be better off getting something larger even if you only want some punch the PC 12 is going to struggle. Can you up your budget a little? The PC13 cylinder or the PB13 Ultra would be much better suited for your room and you would not be disappointed.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Welcome to the forum ...:wave:

Have you contacted SVS to see what recommends for your room??? :huh:


----------



## hsd1770 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks for the greetings! Tony, was afraid someone would say something like that, lol. Considering I am doing it all at the moment (new tv, receiver, speakers, PS3, stand) , going double for the upgrade may not be swingable at the moment. I'm not really that knowledgeable about subs so I may have to wait to get the speakers setup and see how much bass I'm really wanting. But, I really do like the cylinder design. Hmm, one PC12 now and another later? That seems to be an oft suggested situation as well.

Scott


----------



## hsd1770 (Feb 20, 2009)

salvasol said:


> Welcome to the forum ...:wave:
> 
> Have you contacted SVS to see what recommends for your room??? :huh:



Salvasol, 

Not at the moment..just a wild hair as of this morning. Just thought I'd throw it out to the people first before hitting up the vendor. Tho from what i have read...seems like they are good folk.

S


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Two PC 12's would certainly be an option as well. The price sure is right at the moment.


----------

